# Given wrong HCG results so stopped meds for 2 days!!!!



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place so please feel free to move it if needed.
We are beside ourselves with worry & desperately need some advice...
We got a BFP on day 20 post e/c, but I bled for 1 hour the following day. I had an HCG blood test to see if I'd had an early miscarriage or if I was still pregnant. My GP phoned to say my HCG came back at less than 2 so I was no longer pregnant. I stopped all my meds that day. Then 2 days later the GP phoned again to say she'd given me the wrong result & my HCG was actually 184! We had another test done yesterday (still awaiting result) to see if levels are still rising but we are so anxious about the meds that I didn't take between Wed morning & Fri evening. I have spotted lightly since 18 days post e/c but 2 days after stopping the meds I started spotting very dark brown & had reddish blood twice when I wiped. Since returning to the meds this has returned to light spotting (brown).

The meds I am on each day are:

3 x 400mg Cyclogest (was 2 but increased to 3 because of spotting)
3 x 2mg Progynova
2 x 5mg Prednisolone
1 x 40mg Clexane
1 x 75mg Aspirin


Both my GP & my clinic have said that because I didn't bleed whilst off the meds, things should be ok as they're only given as a precaution. Is this really true or are they just trying to make me feel better? How long do they stay in your system for? I had almost 48 hours without any. We would rather know the truth than cling on to false hope.

Please, please help if you know anything.

Thank you,
Lottie x

(We will be taking up the wrong results issue with our GP at a later date. At the moment we are just trying to stay calm!)


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place so please feel free to move it if needed.
We are beside ourselves with worry & desperately need some advice...
We got a BFP on day 20 post e/c, but I bled for 1 hour the following day. I had an HCG blood test to see if I'd had an early miscarriage or if I was still pregnant. My GP phoned to say my HCG came back at less than 2 so I was no longer pregnant. I stopped all my meds that day. Then 2 days later the GP phoned again to say she'd given me the wrong result & my HCG was actually 184! We had another test done yesterday (still awaiting result) to see if levels are still rising but we are so anxious about the meds that I didn't take between Wed morning & Fri evening. I have spotted lightly since 18 days post e/c but 2 days after stopping the meds I started spotting very dark brown & had reddish blood twice when I wiped. Since returning to the meds this has returned to light spotting (brown).

The meds I am on each day are:

3 x 400mg Cyclogest (was 2 but increased to 3 because of spotting)
3 x 2mg Progynova
2 x 5mg Prednisolone
1 x 40mg Clexane
1 x 75mg Aspirin


Both my GP & my clinic have said that because I didn't bleed whilst off the meds, things should be ok as they're only given as a precaution. Is this really true or are they just trying to make me feel better? How long do they stay in your system for? I had almost 48 hours without any. We would rather know the truth than cling on to false hope.

Please, please help if you know anything.

Thank you,
Lottie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lottie,

Huge hug hun  The first couple of weeks post BFP are such an anxious time   and not helped by spotting either   Try to keep   and remember that spotting does happen to a lot of women but as long as you aren't having frank blood loss/clots then there is still hope    (and even then I've heard of girls on FF with quite marked red blood and clots who still progress to term)

If you are asking my honest opinion then I agree with GP and clinic about the meds. The evidence base for the use of all these hormones, blood thining and immune suppresant drugs is quite weak. The theory behind them is sound but in clinical practice you just don't see them making big differences to clinical pregnancy and birth rates. If they were that good then everyone would be on them as standard treatment. This is not to say that with more experience and proper trials that things won't change in future but for now the jury is out  

Some of the meds will still be in your system anyway after 48 hours (prednisolone, progynova, cyclogest) but the levels in your blood will have dropped quite a bit so they may be less effective.

It is a good thing that you didn't bleed off the meds as it means that embie is still in there. Hopefully HCG levels will still be rising well     You did have a quite late implantation though so its hard to say which way it will go   Hoping so much that little one is a fighter  

Thinking of you
Maz x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Maz, you've put my mind at rest about the drugs.
We're still waiting for todays blood test result but our GP's phoned to say she's spoken to the lab & we'll have it by this evening.
Our clinic said the same thing as you about the late implantation. Well he said, "it's not usually a good sign if you test negative on OTD followed by a later BFP". We'd never heard that before. Is that because it would indicate the embryos were slow to develop? 
Thanks again for your reply,
Lottie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lottie,

Any word from GP yet? So hope it was good news    

I was under the impression that late implantation could indicate an issue with embryo development   Have to be honest that I'm not definite on this it's just something I thought I'd read/heard and I don't have any definite stats or anything to back this up with (would need to do a literature search for the evidence). However that's not to say that your embie isn't a fighter; it has implanted so there is still a chance that it'll be going from strength to strength    

Thinking of you
Maz x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Maz,
We were promised the results by tea time yesterday. The GP finally phoned today to say that the lab had performed the wrong test on my sample & were now trying to find it again to do the correct test. What else could possibly go wrong?!?  
I'd already had my repeat test done this morning so she said if they don't find Monday's sample they'll just compare todays test to last Mondays (9 days apart!).
I've spoken to my consultant who said they'll scan me next Friday when I'll be 7w5d... hopefully!
Thanks for your kind words, I'll let you know how we get on.
Lottie x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'll move you over to the pharmacist board so you can get more relevant information

Take care x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Maz,
We got the news today that on Monday my HCG was 23 & on Wednesday it was 10.3 so I've been told to stop my meds now. It looks like the reading of 184 last week was probably just the HCG that was left over from before my bleed the previous day.
Thanks for your support & help with the questions.
Lottie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so so sorry hun   Sending you a massive   Take care of yourself. Hope you and DP can get a break for a bit to take some time out and deal with this.

Thinking of you  
Maz x


----------

